# Pcola Pier 3/7



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

Came into work today and was told that the first pompano was hooked but not landed on the pier. Also, there were some baby spanish caught off the end of the pier. Black drum and red fish were also caught. But its great news to hear about someone finally hooking up with a pompano.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

U guys should post ur daily reports on facebook 2! With pics of the water condition would awesome


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree!!!!


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

I guess I am the only person that works here who is on the PFF. Is it easier for yall to see the posts on facebook via cell phone other than here?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

I guess I can set up a facebook for the pier. 
It would be nice getting updates on the water and everything easily. I'll see what I can do and maybe get a couple other people that work here to help everyone else out.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

there already is a facebook page here http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pensacola-Gulf-Pier/170639811754?ref=ts i just wish they would put fishing and weather reports everyday and a pic of the water would be nice


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

Ill figure out who has all the sign on information and everything like that. Hopefully in the next couple days I can start putting a pic up of the water and a little report of whats going on on here FB and the ECPF


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

The reports on here are good enough for me, a daily picture of water conditions would be nice.


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

I will try to remember to put my camera in my work bag so I can start taking daily pictures and load them up here.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

If I can manage to do this as many days as possible, that would be SWEEEET!!


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

I dont get what your sayin austin


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

I think he meant say if u can do this as many days as possible, i is right next to u.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol yeah I meant "u", not I. Hell, I wish I could be out at the pier that much. Work 730-530 Monday thru Friday.. not as much free time as I used to have


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Just so you know,we all say THANK YOU for the daily post with the action,we really do appreciate your effort,Pictures would be nice but all" THANKS" to you,Job well done.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks so much, this will be a big help to us kayak fisherman!


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

sweet nice to hear someone hooked a pomp . pompano are the only reason i go to the peir , thanks for the report :thumbup:


----------

